# Question for JB2



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey JB2,I saw your post in the "How are we doing thread" - glad to see that you are 90% better.I'm just wondering, if I might ask, are you still on Ibsacol? If not, may I ask how you went off of it - all at once or gradually? If you stopped, what prompted you to stop? Are you taking anything else? Or is the 90% improvement solely due to hypno?The reason that I'm asking is that I also did the hypno (I'm on about day 60 repeating it), also on Ibsacol & Calcium & occasional loperamide. I would have to say I'm also doing much, much better than before I found this board, but I have to attribute some of it to hypno, some to Ibsacol, some to Calcium, some to loperamide.Thanks. I hope I'm not being too nosy.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JB, just so you know I owe you an email. I am a little behind but will send one off to you. Sorry for the delay. Figured I would post it here so you would see it.







If you could it would also help if you posted your story to the ht/cbt success thread for me and others. Thanks again.Ltl, hang in there.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi LTLNo, your not being nosy. Always willing to help out where I can.I'm still taking the Ibsacol which has helped with my stool formation, no more D ( how gross)I take 3 per day in the morning which for me seems about right although often to be honest I don't take it at all as I forget.







I think the dosage is 12 per day to start and then to titrate this to the individual.I also take Lomotil 1 per day which I've been on for many years now but, I'm not sure if I need that anymore now.My intention is to start to gradually stop taking both of these and only using the Lomotil as and when needed, if indeed I do.I think that a lot of this is a mind thing with me that I'm not sure when to stop taking these products as every day I'm finding very gradual improvements with my symptoms but, it is something that I will have to work out for myself.(hesitant, about sums it up)Your question "Is the improvement soley due to the HT". I believe that it is, not just in symptom relief but other what I call, mind benefits as well.I'm so glad that your getting better long may it continue. Wishing you all the best for the future. Feel free to contact me anytime if you wish either by EMail or via this board.ERIC.Yes I will post my story on the success thread probably next week or on the weekend.Could you bump it up for me please.Regards. Peter


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi JB:I'm glad to hear you're doing so well!







The hypno has made a big difference in my life in other areas, also.You'll gradually stop taking the other meds when you're ready. I was taking Trazadone to help me sleep, and took it for almost 1-1/2 years after I finished. Then my prescription ran out and I found out I was sleeping just as well without it.JeanG


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

JB2,Thanks for the reply. I had tried to cut out the Ibsacol & Calcium shortly after I finished my first round of the tapes & that turned out to be a mistake. I'm still learning patience here.







Now I'm back on them, plus the occasional loperamide.Eric,Thanks for the encouragement, both here & in the other thread.


----------

